# Scottish Rite, Shrine and York Rite



## Blake Bowden (Jul 16, 2009)

Has any Brother joined all three appendant bodies? If so, which one impressed you the most? For example which one was a more enjoyable experience to go through? Which one offers the most activities after you've joined? Do you feel that you've gained more light in one vs the other?


----------



## nick1368 (Jul 16, 2009)

I joined the Scottish Rite fairly soon after getting my MM because I want to do Shrine eventually and thought I had to join the SR in order to do that.  the SR temple in Galveston is great and the degrees are great, however to me it is set up for the retired man that lives close by or can take off work early on Fridays to go the monthly stated meetings. ( i am about 2 hours from Galveston and that does not include the ferry ride/wait time)  After the recent changes in dues and endowments I decided to demit because I wasnt able to participate like I wanted to.  I joined the Yorkrite bodies 3 yrs ago and have enjoyed every minute of it.  My heart now belongs to the Yorkrite bodies, have throughly enjoyed learning the work and participating in degrees.  I have not had the time to join the Shrine yet, but one day when things slow down I would like to.  In our last city wide parade there were only 2 guys on the motorcycles...i had a chance to talk to one of the guys.  he said he has 18 mini bikes on his trailer and on he and one other guy showed up for the parade...pretty sad.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive joined the SR, the Shrine and the Lodge of Research.  I LOVE the SR!  It is, after all, the University of Masonry!  The Shrine I feel a bit of an outsider there.  Partly my fault but not all.  I joined one group/unit and never heard from them again.  Ive considered a few others but the ones Im interested in are cost prohibitive at this time.

No interest or desire to join the York Rite or OES.


----------



## A7V (Jul 16, 2009)

I have tried 3 times to get a petition for the York Rite.   It is controlled by one man and on three occasions he has said he will mail it to me and he never does.   I remind him of this everytime I ask....    

I finally gave up,  I am sure I will try again soon, but as long as he is handling it, I doubt I will ever get the petition.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 16, 2009)

No, never attempted to join any of them.  I get Shrine "letters of awesomeness" several times a year, but that would probably the the group least likely for me to join.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 21, 2009)

I joined the Scottish Rite and the Shrine in 1988. (This was when SR/YR membership was required for the Shrine). Now, you can go into the Shrine directly, once you are a Master Mason. The YR/SR requirement was dropped in 2000.

The Scottish Rite is a terrific organization. There are 29 operative degrees, and each one carries moral lessons. You attend a "reunion" where you witness the ceremonial work. There is nothing to memorize. Some SR "valleys" do the entire 29 degrees in one day. I took mine on two Saturdays.

The Scottish Rite's (southern jurisdiction) principal charity, is a chain of childhood speech/language/hearing disorder clinics, where children can get professional help in these areas.

See Scottish Rite Freemasonry - Welcome to the Supreme Council, 33, Ancient & Accepted Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, USA



The Shrine is a unique organization, unlike any other in the Masonic "family". I was very active when I lived in Columbus OH, back in 1990. I was in five Shrine clubs, and president of one. I was doing some kind of Shrine activity every weekend!

The Shriner's hospitals are fabulous. Free medical care for crippled and burned children. We now are treating children with cleft lip/palate. All for free. See 

Shriners - Welcome


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 21, 2009)

I plan to do all three as time and money allow.  If voted in, I will be at the York Rite Festival in Houston.  My goal was not to rush through just to get the names and degrees, but to really take the time to soak up all that the individual bodies (including the Blue Lodge have to offer). So I think I will space them out a bit.  Also, I don't want to let any of them take away from the Blue Lodge, and my work there.



cemab4y said:


> The Scottish Rite's (southern jurisdiction) principal charity, is a chain of childhood speech/language/hearing disorder clinics, where children can get professional help in these areas.
> 
> See Scottish Rite Freemasonry - Welcome to the Supreme Council, 33, Ancient & Accepted Scottish Rite, Southern Jurisdiction, USA
> 
> ...




Here in Texas, the Scottish Rite has a hospital as well.  I know everyone probably knew that, but we Texans like to brag (even if we have nothing to do with it).


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 21, 2009)

here at AT&T we have our own in house version of Yahoo Messenger.  I have as my status daily:  The*Texas*Scottish*Rite*Hospital*for*Children*needs*your*help!*Please*donate!*Providing*the*best*orthopedic*care*for*children*in*the*world! Never*a*charge*for*their*services!***Pediatric Orthopedic Specialists - Texas Scottish Rite Hospital for Children


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Jul 21, 2009)

did the SR and Shrine.  Got out of the SR.  Just didnt care for it  much.  When I can, i do things with the Arabia Shrine Sportman club.  They fish and hunt together and have clay shoots and fishing tournaments to raise money for the hospitals.  With that said i spend most of my free time with my blue lodge and try to be a good past master.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 21, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> did the SR and Shrine.  Got out of the SR.  Just didnt care for it  much.  When I can, i do things with the Arabia Shrine Sportman club.  They fish and hunt together and have clay shoots and fishing tournaments to raise money for the hospitals.  With that said i spend most of my free time with my blue lodge and try to be a good past master.



I have heard that the Arabia Shrine Sportsman club is a good one. I actually met one of your brothers handing out flyers for the upcoming clay shoot at Carters Country the other day. When I am able to join the Shrine I plan on joining the Sportsmans club, too.  Do you know when the next ceremonial is?


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 22, 2009)

As the say in Texas- "If it's true, you ain't braggin'"! The Scottish Rite hospitals are terrific.  

One interesting side of the Shrine, is that you can often combine another activity that you enjoy, with your Shrine experience.

Example: If you like to shoot, you can join a Shrine sportsman's club

At Aladdin Shrine (Columbus OH), there is a "Yachting Club" for Shriners who own their own boats. They go sailing together.

If you sing, there is a choir

If you enjoy playing a musical instrument, there are bands.

If you are a private pilot, there are the "Flying Fezzes", who transport children to the hospitals in their planes.

If you own a horse, there is an equestrian club.

If you wish to learn the art of clowning, there are clown units. The Shriners dress in clown costumes, and entertain the kids at the hospitals. If you are really serious, you can attend the clown school at the Ringling Brothers circus in Orlando Florida.

One of my hobbies is amateur Radio.  I started a radio club, and we provided communications support for parades and public events. 

Kena Shrine (Fairfax VA), has a "bagpipe band". They wear traditional scottish kilts, and play the bagpipes in parades and public events.

Of course, there are the motorcycle clubs, and the mini-cars, etc.

If there is something that you enjoy, there is a way to enjoy it in the Shrine.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

fairbanks1363pm said:


> did the SR and Shrine.  Got out of the SR.  Just didnt care for it  much.  When I can, i do things with the Arabia Shrine Sportman club.  They fish and hunt together and have clay shoots and fishing tournaments to raise money for the hospitals.  With that said i spend most of my free time with my blue lodge and try to be a good past master.



May I ask what you didnt like about the SR?


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Jul 22, 2009)

I think a big part of it also is i was talked into doing it and didnt do it for myself. to me it was overwelming to a point that it was boring. going into masonry one degree was alot to comprehend.  but you gou from your 4th-32nd thats a ton.   i enjoy ritual work and have an A cert.  I just didnt enjoy it the experience. i did it with 2 other brothers from my lodge and only one of us liked going through.  





Wingnut said:


> May I ask what you didnt like about the SR?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting.  I love the Scottish Rite!  I started the Master Craftsman program to get more light out of Masonry and became fascinated with the SR.  So much so that before I finished my 3 section I petitioned and went to the reunion.

Valley of Dallas is one of the few Valley's that put on all 29Âº every year.  In fact, we put them all on twice a year and then just the terminal degrees in a 1 day summer session (this weekend if anyone is interested).

Our Valley also holds monthly education nights where we are discussing all of the degrees, including the first 3 (which in Texas as in most states are York Rite degrees).  I havent been able to make the training the last 2 months but it is a very informative interactive class!

I got on 1 degree team (31st) but my favorite activity is Knights of Saint Andrews!


----------

